

Debunking Google's log anonymisation propaganda - bootload
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13739_3-10038963-46.html

======
briansmith
I didn't realize how little Google does to anonymity the data. What is the
point of dropping 1/4 of the IP address if you are tracking my identity
permanently across all IP addresses via cookies? I really feel like they've
been misleading me this whole time about what they are doing. Not cool.

